# Open grain



## freighter (May 3, 2015)

What is good for filling an open grain wood before finishing?


----------



## nativewooder (May 3, 2015)

Mixing fine dust from the blank with epoxy glue and applying on the lathe.


----------



## plantman (May 3, 2015)

Sanding sealer or a coat of CA.   Jim  S


----------



## Wildman (May 3, 2015)

Not a big fan of sanding dust or sanding sealer for filling pores of open grain wood. Using sanding dust been around a long time but feel just busy work.  Sanding sealer is not pore filler and can soften a final finish.   

Apply light coats of whatever top coat of finishing product to fill pores and finish your pen.  Better yet thin top coat product with solvent, apply let dry, sand reapply, let dry sand until pores filled and have a level surface, then apply your final finish.  Can always use CA as a pore sealer as well! 

Shellac, oil blends, poly, and varnish work so well really no need to fill pores.  I add lacquer because brushing lacquers mostly self leveling. 

Here is an oak pen finished with lacquer, and no sanding dust or sealer!


----------



## freighter (May 3, 2015)

Straight CA or alternated with BLO?


----------



## low_48 (May 3, 2015)

Depends on how course. For furniture work, I use Behlen grain filler. I prefer a tinted version like Mahogany or Brown compared to natural. It highlights the grain and adds a bit of contrast.


----------



## 2guns (May 4, 2015)

Retired and just starting pens. Having trouble getting a nice smooth finish.
I sand to 1000 grit and apply CA  light sand with 1500 and repeat. The finish always feels rough and not very shiny. Help


----------



## Wildman (May 4, 2015)

Can just use CA glue to fill pores, BLO won't help or hurt.


----------



## JimB (May 4, 2015)

2guns said:


> Retired and just starting pens. Having trouble getting a nice smooth finish.
> I sand to 1000 grit and apply CA  light sand with 1500 and repeat. The finish always feels rough and not very shiny. Help



I suggest starting a new thread giving more details of your process such as what ca are you using (thin, medium, thick), number of coats, how much ca for each coat (how many drops of ca on your paper towel).

Most people use thin or medium, not thick. One or two drops per coat. Many, me included, also use BLO in combination with the CA. It helps getting a smoother finish for some. 

There is a fine line between sanding too much and removing all the CA and not sanding enough to get it smooth. Sounds like you need to sand a bit more. Sandpaper will not bring out the shine. Micro mesh then a liquid polish will. I use huts ultra polish, many others use Mcquires (not spelled correctly).

Also, you may want to go into Introductions and introduce yourself if you haven't already.


----------



## Wildman (May 4, 2015)

Does not matter what finishing product you want to use on open grain woods.  More important is what look and feel want to end up with.  If going to fill the pores on an open grain pen barrel(s) want a smooth surface with no high-low spots or dimples.  

With film building finishes including CA glue procedure the same. Apply finish, allow to dry, lightly sand reapply finish and lightly sand until have level surface.  Yes, thinning a finish will speed up the process because drying times shorter.   I need to check my progress by feel and with a light to insure no high-low spots or dimples.

With penetrating finishes (drying oils) oil varnish blends (Watco Danish oil) want to make sure don’t have puddles in the pores.   Same would be true if using a wiping varnish. 
Normally wiping with paper towel with lathe running takes care of that problem and will give open pore look.


----------



## chartle (May 4, 2015)

2guns said:


> Retired and just starting pens. Having trouble getting a nice smooth finish.
> I sand to 1000 grit and apply CA  light sand with 1500 and repeat. The finish always feels rough and not very shiny. Help



Think you need to review some youtube videos. 

Quickly my procedure

Sand to only 320 maybe 500.

BLO let sit 10 min
3 coats thin
3 coats medium with paper towel, tried the craft foam and just didnt work.
wet sand 500 until no gloss it should be smooth at this point.
maybe a few more medium coats black palm took like a 100 
Used to sand to 2,000 and then hut bars but now have 12,000 grit and plastic polish.


----------



## Charlie69 (May 5, 2015)

Low viscosity epoxy resin  works great to fill in the pores on open grained woods.  It also does a superp job of making the grain pop.  Epoxies with a long pot life and UV blockers work best IMO.    Walnut with epoxy and polyurethane clear coat.


----------

